# 3 Weeks Since the Mobile Home I Bought Closed.



## Kitties (May 5, 2016)

And I still have done nothing to move in. I requested time off from work to move. If I can't start moving in by next week, I need to call the agent and sell the place.

I feel terrified of the place and probably bought when I'm not ready. Another housing mistake of mine. I can barely keep my apartment clean (and it's not) with my stressful job. How can I take care of this place.


----------



## Redd (May 5, 2016)

Kitties, this is your place now so who cares how clean it is. Just don't invite anyone in till you are ready.

Calling a realtor now so soon after you bought can only guarantee you will lose money. People will wonder why you are selling so quickly and don't forget the realtor will have to be paid a commission.

Get in there, and make it your new home, Enjoy and throw a welcome mat out, soon you will feel right at home.


----------

